

Which social networks make money and how? - schtog

it seems a lot of social networks and "hot apps" receive a lot of funding but which do actually make money?
flickr for example launched in 2004 so by now it would be dead if it didnt make money right?
http://www.flickr.com/cameras/ ok some ads but does that cover all of that bandwidth?
youtube i read costs 1million a day in bandwidth.<p>which of the social networks make money?<p>how do they make money?
======
elad
myspace, facebook, bebo, hi5 - they all make money from advertising.

They're not making as much as you'd expect given the number of page views that
they're getting though, so if you're planning a new social application keep in
mind that you have to get huge in order to make significants amounts of money.

~~~
schtog
i know they have revenue, but does that cover the expenses so that they are
actually making a profit?

